# Modifier Sequencing



## candicoder (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi,

Have a question about how to sequence modifiers on a claim.  We are billing for a surgeon, and we are being told to always put the "Fee increasing " modifier (ex. 22) as the first modifier, even in front of the assist or co-surgeon modifier.

EX: 63030,62,22 is how we had been submitting the charge and now a billing rep is telling us we have to submit as 63030,22,62.

We have looked high & low and can't find anything definative to support either position.  I know that modifier acceptance is of course carrier specific, so we are in a quandry about being told to change how we have been sequencing the modifiers.

Any guidence/help is greatly appreciated.  

Candi


----------



## mjewett (Apr 23, 2008)

Our local Medicare has a modifier reference billing guide (see attached link) http://www.umd.nycpic.com/Guide-Modifier_Reference.pdf I took a look at it and it states mod 22 is a pricing modifier and 62 is a statistical pricing modifier it instructs the order of ranking would be Pricing modifier first (22) then the statistical modifer second (62) Take a look at the above link see what you think.

Melissa Jewett, CPC


----------



## Monika Liddle (May 2, 2008)

Malissa,

Thanks for the link - great tool to have.

Monika


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 5, 2008)

Wow, that is a great link, Thanks


----------

